# I haven't seen my Cichlid eat in 10 days?



## lowmileage (Mar 31, 2019)

Hi all. I have what I believe is a Yellow African Cichlid. I've had him for over 7 years. He (or she) was part of a group of Cichlids, two remained till about 3 years ago when the other (possibly a Blue Cobalt) expired. I figured then if I added others, my Yellow would have been gone after so now he is the only fish in the tank. He appeared happy (?) being by himself and when I approached the tank, he rose up to get his food. The tank is 29 gallons with a Whisper power filter. I had a Fluval until about 2 years ago when I gave up on it because it didn't seal even with new gaskets. I also have an in tank bubble filter. On or about 3/21, he didn't have much interest when I put food in the tank. I didn't think too much of it at the time. But the following day, I noticed the same thing and also a fading of the color. The next day on 3/23, I knew definitely was different with the fading color and loss of interest in eating. He also was spending a lot of time under a shell I have in the tank so I started a treatment of Coppersafe. I saw no change 2 days later and on 3/25 I gave the tank the 1st treatment of Metroplex, 3/26 another treatment, 3/28 a 3rd treatment and yesterday 3/30 a 4th treatment. Since I'm putting a bit of food, Tetra color flakes and shrimp pellets in the tank hoping that he will eat something, each morning I siphon out maybe 2 gallons of water and pickup the food that has settled to the bottom of the tank. On 3/29, there was an slight improvement when he came out from under the shell and did some swimming around the tank but that was short-ended. Yesterday and today he has remained pretty much under the shell except for maybe a few trips out from under. The strange this is that I haven't seen him eat anything since maybe on 3/21 which was 10 days ago! How can that be unless he is getting something at night? PH is right on at 7.0 or maybe a touch above, zero ammonia, I was cycling it weekly at about a 4 gallon removal, I add the recommended amount of Stress Coat after a water change, I change the Whisper power filter every 3 weeks with new carbon, the bubble filter the same (I alternate weeks with the power filter) except I use ammonia chips with the carbon. I haven't run the bubble filter since I started treatment and directed the tubing directly into the tank. I have also taken out the carbon in the Whisper filter. Can I do anything else? Many thanks, Fred.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorry you are having trouble with the fish not eating!

I would do a 10 gallon water change to help remove any medications and add back the bubble filter with fresh carbon/charcoal and filter floss.

Has his lips always been that puffy looking?


----------



## lowmileage (Mar 31, 2019)

I didn't notice any major changes in the appearance of the lips. Stopping medication? I was thinking something is needed?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It can be hard to diagnose what an illness is without any obvious symptoms besides not eating. Treating with random medications is also problematic unless you know what to treat for.

When the fish was still eating, what color was his feces i.e. dark and food colored or white or clear and thready?

Its stomach does not look concave to me so I'm not sure why its not eating.

What are your normal water change amounts and how often are you changing the water?

The reason I asked about the appearance of its lips is that they seem puffy to me and that is often a result of a columnaris infection which is usually fairly virulent and needs treatment quickly to avoid death. Neither of the medications you used are for treating it and I'm hesitant to suggest any medications without knowing what the illness actually is.


----------



## lowmileage (Mar 31, 2019)

Thanks for your help. He stepped out of hiding and maybe these are better shots. I looked up images of that disease and I don't see a match. That's not a true color. It's a touch more orange but not normal compared to what it was. I errored in the ID in my first post, it's Orange and not yellow. My apologies for the error.


----------



## lowmileage (Mar 31, 2019)

The true color doesn't come across in the photo. Except for being lackluster and not eating, I don't see anything obvious on the body to indicate any other disease. I don't understand how he can survive for 10 days without apparently not eating?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The average life span of these fish is 8 years. You have had the fish for more than 7 years. I agree that you should not medicate unless you have a clear diagnosis. The fish can easily be fine without eating for 30 days.

Not eating for 10 days does indicate a problem, but it does not tell you what disease he has so you know how to treat.

pH of 7.0 is not ideal for Malawi, but if he/she has lived his whole life with that pH do not change it now.


----------



## lowmileage (Mar 31, 2019)

Yikes., 30 days. I started on this treatment because I thought it might have been internal parasites according to some basic research I did. The medication says it is difficult to overdose. Hopefully he'll turn around as quick as he went south. Many thanks for the help, I'll update any change.


----------



## lowmileage (Mar 31, 2019)

Well, he's out and about this morning. Just did a skim suction of the gravel and the 5th Metroplex treatment. I'll wait a bit before I try food. I think color is better too. 
Hoping this is a turnaround.


----------

